# Siamese or Burmese



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

What kind are my babies. I got Moose from a Breeder (not a great one but only one around)and Sapphire from same breeder but they aren't related. She said Siamese parents were Blue point but I googled it they kinda looked like Burmese. They have Dark Ruby eyes. I also have Nova, she was a pet store rescue she is very pregnant due any day now. She's black and white I'll post her pics soon.
He is Darking up a lot. she is a little now I've had her a few days. But she was really light colored.
Sapphire is 5 wks now. 









Moose 10 .5 wks now


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Not a Siamese...It looks like a blue Burmese.


----------

